# Member Map



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Everyone, its great to see a ton of new members on here lately but I want to remind everyone to fill out the members map. Its a way of knowing whos close to you and maybe even setting up a hunting trip with someone close by. Plus you get to see people that participate on PT from around the world. Like those crazy canucks (i.e. hassell) to the strange euros (i.e. mattuk) to the downright scaries in arizona (definitely youngdon). LOL so put yourself on the map. Ya never know whos lurking just a county or two away.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words BG.... From the land of O.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

BUAAAHHH.. Great post BG !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

AYE !! I can't travel right now as all the waterways are frozen-- remember we're in the ice age up here. HA!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Got too much snow up there eh ? Time to get out the muck-lucks and hitch up the dogs. LOL


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol this is why a snowmobile is so awesome hassell. And dont let bones tease you. Hed be the guy getting dragged cross the county if he tried to hitch up a team of dogs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bgfireguy said:


> Lol this is why a snowmobile is so awesome hassell. And dont let bones tease you. Hed be the guy getting dragged cross the county if he tried to hitch up a team of dogs.


 True, But that's why I always keep my snowshoes in the vehicle when I come back from the States so I'll know I'll get home.


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a snowmachine guy myself, but it brings to mind something I once heard when Ken Deardorff (Alaska's last homesteader - http://www.nps.gov/h...homesteader.htm ) was asked if he preferred dogs or snowmachines:

He said:

"Dogs, hands down."

"Why is that?"

"Because they ALWAYS start, they know their own way home, and you could eat them in a pinch........"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes so very true, also heard that one when I lived in the north country.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL Yea something like that is true but I'll stick with my snowmobile thanks.


----------

